# Delta's first run without her socks



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

Delta is now free to run without her socks on so i took my camera on Thursday to take some photos of her running free


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

What great pics as usual .. cockapoos in full flight... love your new signiture x x


----------



## barrelman (Oct 2, 2010)

Great quality photos. Reminds me to take more photos of my boy


----------



## parapluie (Dec 22, 2010)

ahhh she is looking so much older already! how time flies :tear:


----------



## Enneirda. (Mar 5, 2010)

They look great! Delta is getting so big! Must say, I'm quite jealous of these huge fields you have acsess to, I just have a road, it really limits the amount of running sadly.

Were did you get the tag that Echo is wearing? I've been looking around for new ones for the crew and it caught my eye.


----------



## parapluie (Dec 22, 2010)

I'm so jealous of your fields too! Way too over populated here


----------



## Dylansmum (Oct 29, 2010)

Glad she is back to normal - it's such a great day when they are free to run around!


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

www.dogtagart.com it was a photo of one of our christmas tree decorations


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Yay! Go delta go!!!!


----------



## RubyCockapoo (Feb 5, 2011)

Great pictures Kendal. Love the neckerchief too.


----------



## caradunne (Nov 29, 2010)

Amazing photos
Cara


----------



## Mogdog (Feb 6, 2011)

What lovely pictures Kendal, and what lovely dogs. They look like they are having a wonderful time. I definitely want to get another cockapoo. As you have both English and American, would you say both coats are equally low-shed? Our American cockapoo is completely no-shed which is great because one of my sons is allergic, so its something I need to be certain of.


----------



## alfiedoo (Sep 6, 2010)

Fab photos as usual Kendal. They look like they are having so much fun! x


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

Mogdog said:


> What lovely pictures Kendal, and what lovely dogs. They look like they are having a wonderful time. I definitely want to get another cockapoo. As you have both English and American, would you say both coats are equally low-shed? Our American cockapoo is completely no-shed which is great because one of my sons is allergic, so its something I need to be certain of.


 Delta hasnt had her firat clip year so im not 100% sure what her adult coat is going to be like. 

i know someone with 2 american boys who are full brothers but from different litters, the first one her sone had no reaction too, but the second he reacted too his puppy coat but is fine now. 

i dont concider any of them to be non shedding as i dont beleave that cockapoos are non shedding they just dont shed alot, i will find hairs on their bandana when i take them off. and some hair comes away whing brushing but we dont find clumps of it around the house. 

have you spent any time with cockapoos, it might be a good idea so you can gage. and i would go for the curliest one in the litter, or go for a breeder who knows about coat tipe and can tell which will be best for you. this may mean you might not get the colour you want.


----------



## Mogdog (Feb 6, 2011)

Thanks Kendal. I haven't spent time with cockapoos but have been told that next to a poodle, this cross is the best for allergy sufferers. Maisie doesn't shed (except for a tiny amount in her brush).

We had a friend's dog to stay at Xmas, a Cairnoodle (Cairn terrier x poodle) and my son was a little itchy. I agree with you that the more curly (and poodley) the coat the more low-shed it will be. I will find a good breeder and discuss it with them.

Still working on uploading picutures ...!


----------

